# This is AMAZING



## treemandan (Sep 24, 2009)

Finally, after decades of research, testing, failures and burning flesh I have devised a foolproof ( I use that term loosely) method of of cleaning pine sap of your hands. This is just amazing, no more dousing yourself with harsh chemical that just the smell alone kills ya, why with this method is so gentle and effecient it will have you cleaned up, exfoliated, and smelling like you just got your coiffer' on. Now who wants to see this totally amazing method? Its so " state of the art" it will have you running out to buy it now. You have never seen anything like this wonder worker, I can't believe it myself so scroll on down. 
Just amazing.










































Ok just some fast orange and a little scrubby thing, maybe not that amazing.


----------



## arborist (Sep 24, 2009)

yup.that's exactly what i use to remove pine pitch.
fast orange with pumice.
works GREAT.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 24, 2009)

My brother just turned me on to peanut butter. Spread a little of it on the "infected" area before your shower and it'll wipe right off. Baby oil works well too but I can't stand the smell.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 24, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> My brother just turned me on to peanut butter. Spread a little of it on the "infected" area before your shower and it'll wipe right off. Baby oil works well too but I can't stand the smell.



You poor guy. This is why I posted, I want to stop the senseless abuse and waste of peanut butter, mayo, baby oil ( cant stand the smell either), and clorox.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 24, 2009)

I just dunk my hands in the partswasher at the shop.

I get the rest off in the shower with good old fashioned ivory and a facecloth.

Bunch of pussies!


----------



## treemandan (Sep 24, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I just dunk my hands in the partswasher at the shop.
> 
> I get the rest off in the shower with good old fashioned ivory and a facecloth.
> 
> Bunch of pussies!



Knucledragging neanderthal. Try carb cleaner.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 24, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Knucledragging neanderthal. Try carb cleaner.



Thats more like it.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 24, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Thats more like it.



put some peroxide and bleach on it.


----------



## tjbier (Sep 24, 2009)

Yep it works great! I've found GOJO also works a little better.


----------



## stihlhere (Sep 24, 2009)

GOJO is the best i have found and you can just wipe it off you really don't even need water.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 24, 2009)

For some reason it's a little harder to find, but I like the Fast Orange without the pumice.

If i've been working all day, and cleaning my hands periodically, for lunch, etc., the pumice ends up abrading my skin, leaving it raw and red. The 'smooth' stuff, with a soft bristle brush, dissolves all the oil and gets it off the skin without taking so many skin cells with it. 

Might dry it out a bit, but hand lotion takes care of that.

These, by the way, are the best brushes for cleaning your hands (buy the dozen):

Philbert

http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.aspx?c=2&p=10259&cat=2,42551


----------



## ozzy42 (Sep 24, 2009)

Real treemen use gasoline


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 25, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> Real treemen use gasoline




CRC Brākleen works wonders too!!


----------



## daytondedrick (Sep 25, 2009)

ozzy42 you nailed it! Theres always gas around!


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> Real treemen use gasoline



The gas is for the saws, don't waste it. Real treemen go to bed with sap on their hands.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 25, 2009)

What a lame thread...the dan has really out done himself on this one.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 25, 2009)

I like muratic acid


----------



## yooper (Sep 25, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> Real treemen use gasoline



gas also quickly relieves the sting of a hornet or wasp.


----------



## ozzy42 (Sep 25, 2009)

yooper said:


> gas also quickly relieves the sting of a hornet or wasp.



especially if you lite it.You forget all about the lil bug sting.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## yooper (Sep 25, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> especially if you lite it.You forget all about the lil bug sting.:hmm3grin2orange:



next time ya get stung try a little gas on it, you will be surprised.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 25, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> Real treemen use gasoline



Gas works on the sap, but then the smell of the gas is even harder to get off. I'll leave the gas to the saps, er. . . sap.

Philbert


----------



## ozzy42 (Sep 25, 2009)

yooper said:


> next time ya get stung try a little gas on it, you will be surprised.



I'll keep that in mind,but not really looking forward to my next wasp sting.


----------



## Ljute (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

Ljute said:


>



I admit its a little lame but I felt I should post it to enlighten all the idiots who are always coming up with really unbelievable methods of removing pine sap and treating things like poison ivy with bleach.
Its not really my sole intention to enlighten them either, this thread is kinda like a boot up the rectum of all those idiots who keep dousing themsleves with gas, bleach, mayonanise and even peanut butter. 
Now Ljute, I don't really know you but you sound like one of those idiots. Thanks for posting now go put some gas on your hands and make sure you stay the heck away from me.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

Philbert said:


> Gas works on the sap, but then the smell of the gas is even harder to get off. I'll leave the gas to the saps, er. . . sap.
> 
> Philbert



My sentiments exactly. I just can't beleive the buffoonery.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> What a lame thread...the dan has really out done himself on this one.



Oh go soak yer nose... in bleach.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 25, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I admit its a little lame but I felt I should post it to enlighten all the idiots who are always coming up with really unbelievable methods of removing pine sap and treating things like poison ivy with bleach.
> Its not really my sole intention to enlighten them either, this thread is kinda like a boot up the rectum of all those idiots who keep dousing themsleves with gas, bleach, mayonanise and even peanut butter.
> Now Ljute, I don't really know you but you sound like one of those idiots. Thanks for posting now go put some gas on your hands and make sure you stay the heck away from me.



Well dano, I don't have any fast orange here, and I have pine sap on my arms. However I do have peanut butter. mmm


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Well dano, I don't have any fast orange here, and I have pine sap on my arms. However I do have peanut butter. mmm



I just find it comical what some people do.


I am picturing you naked, spreading peanut butter on yourself... jelly too? Oh my, can I come?


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 25, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I just find it comical what some people do.
> 
> 
> I am picturing you naked, spreading peanut butter on yourself... jelly too? Oh my, can I come?



Me too, like alter ego's or split personalities, which is it? lol I do like fast orange but it goes fast aront here lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 25, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I just find it comical what some people do.
> 
> 
> I am picturing you naked, spreading peanut butter on yourself... jelly too? Oh my, can I come?



Only if we can listen to Hall and Oates.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Me too, like alter ego's or split personalities, which is it? lol I do like fast orange but it goes fast aront here lol.



In all actuallity the little scrubby and some warm water get the sap right off, a little F. O. gets the little bit of sticky residue off. And it does it fast.

I do get a little pissed off when a full grown man advises me to rub chemicals on my body in hopes of curing some little thing. I mean come on, what does he think I am? As stupid as him?

And just for the record I can go all day with my hands stuck up with sap, eat my lunch, whip it out to piss etc. I went to pick my kid up at daycare and all the teachers were freaking out about how gross my hands were. I said" you just wiped my kid's butthole, now who's gross?"


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Only if we can listen to Hall and Oates.



Whoa, hold on, lets just stop right here. You win.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

And yes, the little scrubby and warm water, that's all, no gas needed, save it for ance


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 25, 2009)

treemandan said:


> In all actuallity the little scrubby and some warm water get the sap right off, a little F. O. gets the little bit of sticky residue off. And it does it fast.
> 
> I do get a little pissed off when a full grown man advises me to rub chemicals on my body in hopes of curing some little thing. I mean come on, what does he think I am? As stupid as him?
> 
> And just for the record I can go all day with my hands stuck up with sap, eat my lunch, whip it out to piss etc. I went to pick my kid up at daycare and all the teachers were freaking out about how gross my hands were. I said" you just wiped my kid's butthole, now who's gross?"



Lol proper hygiene is not a prerequisite for tree care but you will get more return business if you are slick. I like climbing in my Armonie!








































































not lol


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> What a lame thread...the dan has really out done himself on this one.



Then you start one, lets see what ya got.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 25, 2009)

*This is all I got dano:*



treemandan said:


> I just find it comical what some people do.
> 
> 
> I am picturing you naked, spreading peanut butter on yourself... jelly too? Oh my, can I come?



Just how does one recover from that one??

Not liking hall and oats aint cutting it there! lol


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Just how does one recover from that one??
> 
> Not liking hall and oats aint cutting it there! lol



How to recover? Ya don't.


In the mid 80's my friends uncle was a manager for rock venues who play at The SPectrum and other places I can't even remember the names of . Billy Squire was one dude we had met and actually passed the dutchie with, I was like 14. We met a lot of people, Darryl and John were some of the few. Its not like we were great friends and shared great conversation and back then I really didn't appreciate their music though I do now. I don't recall ever seeing them dressed in drag though I thought the one with the moustache was a fag as with Mr. Squire who I never understood why anybody could listen to him and watching him dance was sickening.


----------



## WesternSaw (Sep 25, 2009)

Philbert said:


> For some reason it's a little harder to find, but I like the Fast Orange without the pumice.
> 
> If i've been working all day, and cleaning my hands periodically, for lunch, etc., the pumice ends up abrading my skin, leaving it raw and red. The 'smooth' stuff, with a soft bristle brush, dissolves all the oil and gets it off the skin without taking so many skin cells with it.
> 
> ...



I buy them myself ,they are fantastic. Lee Valley a great Canadian company!
Although they don't make the nail brushes they do ma have a knack of finding the greatest little products.They also have their own line of tools, called Veritas


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 25, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Just how does one recover from that one??
> 
> Not liking hall and oats aint cutting it there! lol



Trust me, MDS, it's not a pretty sight, unless your into that sort of thing. I'm pretty sure you're cool but I wonder 'bout dano from time to time. Makes me think of another H & O classic. 

Private eyes, are watching you
They see your every move


----------



## jus2fat (Sep 25, 2009)

Why not just wear cheap surgical gloves?
Cheap flour to keep lubed inside. Ya can take 'em off and on all day.
Use them until ya get a rip in 'em. Then toss 'em..what $.20 max a pair??
And also same for auto oil/greasy work. Can clean with solvent while wearing.
And the thick green chemical resistant ones are even better.
Maybe I'm taking this thread too serious..when I shouldn't.
Anyways..just "food for thought"..whatever..do what ya wanna do..
Bes2ya!...J2F


----------



## yooper (Sep 25, 2009)

jus2fat said:


> Why not just wear cheap surgical gloves?
> Cheap flour to keep lubed inside. Ya can take 'em off and on all day.
> Use them until ya get a rip in 'em. Then toss 'em..what $.20 max a pair??
> And also same for auto oil/greasy work. Can clean with solvent while wearing.
> ...



what the hell are you a proctologist?


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I like muratic acid



Back when I was taking chemistry in college (and in high school), I would routinely wash my hands in concentrated (3 molar) Hydrocloric acid (muriatic acid), Sulfuric acid (battery acid), Acetic acid, Sodium Hydroxide (lye), or Ammonium hydroxide, depending on what icky gunk I happened to have on my hands. Back then, rubber gloves were not even to be found in the laboratory.

No fooling! Naturally, I would rinse it off after about 30 to 60 seconds, as my skin began to tingle.

Of course all of the above caustic reagents would be useless on pine pitch, as it is a mixture of long chain hydrocarbons. the acids and bases are mostly only effective on "inorganic chemistry".

I'm with Ozzie42 on using gasoline, preferably straight gas, as it doesn't leave an oily film.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Back when I was taking chemistry in college (and in high school), I would routinely wash my hands in concentrated (3 molar) Hydrocloric acid (muriatic acid), Sulfuric acid (battery acid), Acetic acid, Sodium Hydroxide (lye), or Ammonium hydroxide, depending on what icky gunk I happened to have on my hands. Back then, rubber gloves were not even to be found in the laboratory.
> 
> No fooling! Naturally, I would rinse it off after about 30 to 60 seconds, as my skin began to tingle.
> 
> ...



Thanks for fixing that cause I never really put gas on my skin, well once:

I had just taken the Holley off some truck and was carrying it to the bench when I dropped it. I caught it before it hit the ground but gas spilled out and onto my little pee pee. By the time I got my pants off my little unit was turned into what resembled a big wad of chewed hubba bubba bubble gum. It was all puffy, red and lumpy and burned like hell. I put the hose on it and was OK.


----------



## lostcoastland (Sep 25, 2009)

haha...i'm surprised nobody has added...wire brush to the equation..i know a farmer dude who swears by brake cleaner and a wirebrush for poison ivy..lol


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

lostcoastland said:


> haha...i'm surprised nobody has added...wire brush to the equation..i know a farmer dude who swears by brake cleaner and a wirebrush for poison ivy..lol



See? That is what I am saying. WTF? But that is what these guys do, rake it open and dump gas on it. I just want to help, there is a better way.


----------



## ozzy42 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just for the record,I do not prefer to use gas.Prefer the gojo,but I will use gas if that is all that is available.

When I was a kid ,we didnt have any go jo.
Always gas on a tree job.

Better yet I try to use some throw away work gloves when I know I have to handle a bunch of it.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 25, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I had just taken the Holley off some truck and was carrying it to the bench when I dropped it. I caught it before it hit the ground but gas spilled out and onto my little pee pee...



For pine pitch removal in that sort of private spot I recommend that you try baby oil. Rub slowly with light pressure in a rhythmic pattern, so as to reach the most effective removal of the problem. :blush:

Gasoline is definitely the wrong cleaner for that area.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> For pine pitch removal in that sort of private spot I recommend that you try baby oil. Rub slowly with light pressure in a rhythmic pattern, so as to reach the most effective removal of the problem. :blush:
> 
> Gasoline is definitely the wrong cleaner for that area.



I still wake up in a cold sweat with the vivid picture of my bubble gummed willey, poor little guy.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 25, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> Just for the record,I do not prefer to use gas.Prefer the gojo,but I will use gas if that is all that is available.
> 
> When I was a kid ,we didnt have any go jo.
> Always gas on a tree job.
> ...



I hate to wear gloves when working on sappy trees. Once the glove gets bad your hands become sticky flippers that don't work very well. It much easier to use bare hands.,, at least I know I have little chance of dropping the saw.


----------



## lostcoastland (Sep 25, 2009)

..I used to find sap leaks on carpentry jobs and rub it on my hammer hamdle like rosin for a baseball bat..after a couple hours it turns into nonstick grippy rubber...but since climbing trees i hate it..especially on my flipline which turns into a crud stick that wont pass thorugh the rope grab...mineral spirits on ropes?


----------



## treemandan (Sep 26, 2009)

lostcoastland said:


> ..I used to find sap leaks on carpentry jobs and rub it on my hammer hamdle like rosin for a baseball bat..after a couple hours it turns into nonstick grippy rubber...but since climbing trees i hate it..especially on my flipline which turns into a crud stick that wont pass thorugh the rope grab...mineral spirits on ropes?



No, go climb some ash for awhile, that'll do it.


----------



## Ljute (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## treemandan (Sep 26, 2009)

Ljute said:


>



Oh yeah, that works too.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 26, 2009)

Worked over 30 years in a steel mill. Tried lots of different solvents and hand cleaners through the years. That Fast Orange is the best and doesn't dry out the hands.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 26, 2009)

ray benson said:


> Worked over 30 years in a steel mill. Tried lots of different solvents and hand cleaners through the years. That Fast Orange is the best and doesn't dry out the hands.



You do realize I put that picture in the the first post of this thred? That was the "amazing" method.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 26, 2009)

Saw your post. Just trying to help drive the point home. These tree guys are hard headed.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 26, 2009)

ray benson said:


> Saw your post. Just trying to help drive the point home. These tree guys are hard headed.



What ever give you that idea:monkey:


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Sep 28, 2009)

i just srub the heck out of it till most comes off and the say :censored: it prolly gonna get some more tomarrow. comon guys ive been to church with a lil sap on my arms..

not sure who said it but

real treemen go to bed with sap on the arms...


----------



## Wishie22 (Sep 30, 2009)

*WD-40* funny how this degreaser works.

Anyone give marvel mist oil a shot?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 30, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Ok just some fast orange and a little scrubby thing, maybe not that amazing.





Nope, not amazing.


Now, you learning to re-size your photos so they fit the page, now _*that *_would be amazing!


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 1, 2009)

He's proud of his pics, and he wants to make sure that we can see all the pertinent details. It would just be wrong to hide that high quality work with puny pictures.


...or he might just have his screen resolution set real high.


----------



## defensiblespace (Oct 4, 2009)

Rubbing alcohol and a washcloth works great for me.


----------



## Vuotto (Oct 7, 2009)

*not that I'm an expert, but*

I have used rubbing alcohol and it works for me with some scrubbing, but since then I just wear some old leather gloves if I want to keep my hands clean.


----------

